# Willson's Monarch Remedies/different type



## dougsjohnson (Sep 26, 2007)

Hello,

      I was wondering if anyone has seen this type of Willson's Monarch Remedies. It is almost 10" tall.  On one side is "WILLSON'S MONARCH REMEDIES", the other has "EDGERTON, WIS.  U.S.A."
      I have never seen this variant, and can't seem to find any info on it.

 Thanks,

 Doug


----------



## GuntherHess (Sep 28, 2007)

Is it Willson or Wilson? I have 2 of them listed in my book as Wilson but not the variant you have. All the Wilson bottles are uncommon...at least outside of Edgerton[]


----------



## dougsjohnson (Sep 29, 2007)

Hi,

     Thanks for the reply. It is indeed "Willson's". I will post a better picture of it tonight. The bottle is taller than most, and it was hard to get all the embossing in a single frame.


 Doug


----------



## dougsjohnson (Sep 29, 2007)

Hi,

      I tried to get some close ups of the previously mentioned bottle. It is just too big. I cannot get a good closeup.
      I was going through some bottles today and discovered another Willson's. This one is a "MONARCH CREAM". "The Best Skin Remedy" "EdgertonWis". Is that one listed?
      I see you have a book available. If you need some info about the bottles to include in your data base let me know.


----------



## dougsjohnson (Sep 29, 2007)

closeup


----------



## Pabes (Apr 19, 2016)

I just found one today.  I have lived in northern Illinois all my life and travel through Edgerton, Wis. very often.  I have never heard of this before.  I have several local pharmacy and dairy bottles that I have found.  I would like to know what "monarch remedies" was


----------



## Jessiyk (Jun 2, 2017)

I wound up with one of these today..
Stumbled on a photo of the Wilson remedies wagon so far.. neat !
View attachment 178467

"DESCRIPTION
Two salesmen stand beside one of the Willson's Monarch Remedies horse-drawn wagons. Willson's sold patent medicines, spices, extracts, flavorings, and "toilet articles".
RECORD DETAILS
Image ID: 6294
Creation Date: 1935 ca.
Creator Name: Willson Monarch Laboratory
City: Ripon
County: Fond du Lac
State: Wisconsin
Collection Name: Willson Monarch Laboratory : Records, 1889-1966
Genre: Photograph
Original Format Type: photographic print, b&w
Original Format Number: PH 3819
Original Dimensions: 8 x 5 inches"

http://www.wisconsinhistory.org/Content.aspx?dsNav=Nrc:id-4294956401-dynrank-disabled,N:4294963828-4294955414&dsNavOnly=N:1135&dsRecordDetails=R:IM6294


----------

